# Finished dead leaf cage *Please look would like opinions :)*



## Jessie (Jul 11, 2017)

With my boyfriend's help, we made this cage for my dead leaf. So grateful for him being in my life, and so excited for my new dead leaf to come in! 



 



What do you guys think? 


View attachment 9423


----------



## WalkerNom (Jul 13, 2017)

Ooh, looks lovely!


----------



## Mystymantis (Jul 13, 2017)

Looks awesome to me. Your mantis will love it.


----------



## Jessie (Jul 14, 2017)

Ty i worry about the temp tho.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 14, 2017)

No, u guys did good, put him in there.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes looks great, I'm sure I saw this and answered elsewhere too.  However, it's okay add him in and enjoy.


----------



## Chameleman (Jul 26, 2017)

amazing


----------



## Digger (Jul 26, 2017)

she'll be living in a work of art.  very lucky mantis! :clap:


----------



## hymenopus (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice cage, put her in!


----------



## Nanodot (Oct 9, 2017)

Wonderful setup!


----------



## Jessie (Oct 10, 2017)

I changed it up for a bit he's in a critter cage till he's a bit bigger.


----------

